# Helios Supplements



## TheLupinator (Mar 4, 2013)

Can't wait for the product descriptions. Any idea which supps you guys are rolling out first? Is there gonna be any discounts like free shipping on orders over $100? 

Definitely gotta try the Non-stim Pre-workout, BCAA, and that night-time fat burner!

~Lupi


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 4, 2013)

Is there a list? I'm down for some Helios protein.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2013)

bcaa

hope its a 2/1 profile.  hate all those 4/1 and 8/1.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 4, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Is there a list? I'm down for some Helios protein.



Ya they got a website up.


----------



## Helios (Mar 4, 2013)

Website is useless for right now, but we'll keep working on it.  The first two products are going to be the Non-Stim Pre and the regular Pre.  The next one will most likely be the nighttime burner (awesome!!!!!!).  

We will definitely get some package deals going on once everything gets rolling and will offer discounts and coupons, etc...

Protein is going to be tough, but we've got some feelers out to some companies that we trust and may carry a third party protein.  We are also working with a certain widely known figure in the supplement industry who has a non-compete and therefore can't do anything until this summer...  knowwhatiamsaying?

Thank you for the support and we will get this going!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 5, 2013)

AWESOME! Cant wait to get me all heliosed out! Haha good times!


----------



## Spongy (Mar 5, 2013)

2:1:1 plus 1000mg L-Glutamine 



gymrat827 said:


> bcaa
> 
> hope its a 2/1 profile.  hate all those 4/1 and 8/1.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome...looking forward to the bcaa...when do you think we'll be able to place orders spongy?


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 5, 2013)

Howa the bcaa taste? Lord knows mine tastes like poop


----------



## Helios (Mar 5, 2013)

waiting on samples now!  We will let you know. 



BigHerm said:


> Howa the bcaa taste? Lord knows mine tastes like poop


----------



## SystM (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got the good word on protein son!

Stay tuned

There is also talks of an INTRA amino/recovery drink

Thumbs up or down??


----------



## losieloos (Mar 5, 2013)

Cant wait to try some products.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 5, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


> Just got the good word on protein son!
> 
> Stay tuned
> 
> ...



I usually take BCAA right before & after I workout. Never liked anything intra-workout besides good ole H2O. As for the protein... hell yes!! 

If you guys are taking suggestions, I always thought Creatine + DAA (5g + 3g) would make for a perfect pct support supp


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome can't wait spongy


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 21, 2013)

Helios said:


> waiting on samples now!  We will let you know.



What size is the BCAA  300g, 500g...???


----------



## j2048b (Mar 21, 2013)

Bed time fat burning oh yeah! Pre workout oh yeah!!!

Bcaas! Oh yeah!!


----------

